# Livraison iPad Mini Retina 4G



## Yptcn (14 Novembre 2013)

Quelqu'un a-t-il commandé in Ipad Mini Retina 4G ? Si oui , où en est votre commande ?
Pour moi , c'est toujours en cours de traitement ...


----------

